# Helmets?



## AnneChovy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, all: I've enjoyed browsing these posts, and looking at your pictures. I've not seen (or maybe I've missed) any discussion of wearing riding helmets. I had a bad fall five years ago, and a helmet saved my life. Even though I have a gentle horse on pasture, I'm not sure I am comfortable riding without one. What are people's thoughts? (No judgments, here...)
Anne


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Anne Welcome to the forum 
sorry you had an accident and that now you are okay


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

I made a pledge that my girls and I would wear them to a friend. She is an amazing horsewoman with an amazing horse. He slipped on the side of the road and she died for three minutes. Would have been fine if she had a helmet. Sure - a lot could happen, and I grew up without wearing them... but have honored my friend's request. My horses are reliable, but you never know!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

We usually try to stay away from that topic. I think most of us feel like it's a personal choice and leave it at that.

I don't wear them and my kids don't wear them but I won't tell you that you look ridiculous if you don't tell me how irresponsible I am.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

some people wear them, some people dont. Not much else to be said.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I got into the habit of wearing one when I worked at a Girl Scout horse camp. EVERYONE, regardless of age or experience with horses, had to wear a helmet for insurance reasons. Now, I feel naked if I don't wear one. Before I worked at the camp, I'd never worn a helmet in my life (well, except to ride a bike, but I don't do that hardly at all 'cuz I have horrible balance on bikes). 

The trainer at our barn had a nasty fall when she was going out with a dude string ride and the horse she was riding freaked out crossing the road. Horse reared and the trainer (who has an amazing seat and has been around horses her whole life) came off and landed hard on the pavement. She had a major concussion that could have been prevented had she been wearing her helmet (the ONE TIME in years of riding that she didn't wear one).

It is a personal choice and I'm not one to judge people either way. I, however, wouldn't be caught on a horse without one.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

After having a bad fall where a helmet saved my life, I wouldn't be without one. Even on a "bombproof" horse, accidents happen, like Jennerbear said about the horse slipping.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I got thrown/ fell saturday. See there was this girl........ I wasnt really doing anything. Came to a curve on the trail and stopped, was twisted around in the saddle waiting on her to catch up, Suddenly I had no horse under me. Guy I was with caught my horse and I jumped back on before said girl caught up,,, "whew that was a close one" I thought ,"cool points intact."
But of course being the good buddy people are, one of them hollered out,,, "HEY YOU MISSED IT, JOE FELL OFF !"


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Its part of the contract at my yard that a helmet must be worn while riding, and local shows around here state In the rules that you have to wear a helmet while mounted. I've always worn one for proper riding, but I've been known to hop up on sun in the field without one at old yards. I don't mind the feeling of them so they don't bother me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I wear it when I feel I should if I'm staying in the arena and doing flatwork (that depends on how my horse is acting and how spirited he is), but I always wear it if I'm jumping or going trail riding.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't get on without one. What others do it's their business and not mine.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I do not wear them but I had to up until I was 13 at the shows I went to.
I think, like most thing in life, they have their pros and cons.
I will probably make my children wear them but can not say 100% because I do not have any kids right now.
I think any horse facility should require them just for their own safety but if your on your horse on your own land it should be a personal choice.
I also think it wise to wear one anytime you are breaking any horses, better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## AnneChovy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, all: I can see that this is a bit of a hot button issue. (Reminds me of folks who ride motorcycles.) I was just curious when I hadn't seen anything. I will keep using them after my own experience. One last thing that is important for folks to know - if you do wear a helmet, and you fall, you must replace it even if it doesn't look cracked. Thanks for all the responses and keep riding!


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

My girlfriend harrassed me about wearing one. I started wearing one and am so thankful to her as the next week I was thrown over my horses head into a boulder. Not sure I would have made it without my helmet. 

I was very relieved that the barn I now board at requires them on property and everyone rides off property without them. I see plenty of people riding without them and I hope nothing ever happens to them.

That being said...I absolutely hate my helmet but I do not leave without it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

At the barn I have to wear one, everyone under 18 does. I used to have a liability waver but my trainer decided I needed to wear one (She's gotten cautious as she's gotten older, which I don't mind too much)

I also have to wear one at my HS Equestrian Team meets, all athletes have to wear a helmet, long sleeved polo shirts tucked in with a belt.

However if I'm on my own it really depends on how I feel and what horse I'm riding. I would ride Rebel without a helmet in a heartbeat just because I know him well. Same with Jester. However with Bailey and Selena it is very pick-and-choose on how they seem to feel that day. (I can tell whilst saddleing up. Theres no secrets with those two, they show you the playful or frisky side all the way when they have it)

On that note, I will never ride a green horse without a helmet. I ride all my prospects with one because they are babies and they are still unpredictable.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I do not wear them but I had to up until I was 13 at the shows I went to.
> I think, like most thing in life, they have their pros and cons.
> I will probably make my children wear them but can not say 100% because I do not have any kids right now.
> I think any horse facility should require them just for their own safety but if your on your horse on your own land it should be a personal choice.
> I also think it wise to wear one anytime you are breaking any horses, better to be safe then sorry.


I think it is as mentioned before a personal choice. And horse facilities make you wear them for insurance reasons, and safety of course. There is no law saying you need to wear them riding at your horse or on a trail.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i rode one year western and 4 english so ridding with a helmet is drilled into my head.Its just what you do.If my trainer hops on a horse she will borrow our helmet or not get on.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Even the most dead broken horse will do something stupid.

Last summer I took my daughter trail riding. These are the kinds of places that run hundreds of people a day who know nothing about horses so their mounts are really dead broke.

But they are not automatons. They are still animals that have the flee instinct.

My daughter and I were the only two wearing helmets. Not long into the ride my daughter let her horse bump the one in front one too many times and her horse got kicked. Well, he took off and my daughter hit the ground. Rocky ground.

About 15 minutes down the road her horse did the same thing without provocation evidently expecting to get kicked again.

My daughter walked away with just some minor bruises. I shudder to think what would have happened to her bare head on one of those rocks sticking out of the hard summer ground.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been sized to a helmet too


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am a major helmet always riding person. if you are off a horse and are staying off one then a helmet is just a precaution measure.
I always wear a helmet riding because you don't know what is going to happen. Suzie won't spook at anything(including deer and coyotes) on trail but when a blue trap came drifting into the arena the only reason I stayed on was because I had my hands glued to the horn of my saddle.
Except for some green, unbroke, and young horses if I'm not on a horse then I don't use one.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to own a helmet, but never actualy wore it... I've since throw it away... 

I ride helmetless and always have.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that everybody should always wear a helmet every time they ride. I might even start doing it myself some day......
Seriously, I know it is best to wear one but I rarely do.
If I ride a green horse I wear one.
If I jump, I wear one.
I really hope that I don't fall off without one.
I also hope that I don't fall off with one.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

I am still young so by the rules, i dont really have a choice 90% of the time. I always wear helmets around other people and kids, set a good example, even though i have one of the best seats at the barn ( only fell off twice in my 5 years there) I still feel like its important, recently i fell of a horse i was considering buying and was trampled at a gallop, my helmet cracked and i dont want to think anbout what would of happened if i hadnt been wearing it. But at home I have a mare that i click with, i ride her with no helmet bareback with a halter all over my property, i can stand up while riding and shes never ever done anything that would make me want to put on helmet, it is refreshing, no sweat or worries but i do it because i feel like i know her every step, but you never know, go with your gut!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I really am doing the wrong thing not to wear one.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I always ride with one, as I am still a teen & it's my parents choice. They are responsible for me and they will be the one who has to pay my medical exspenses if I took a fall without one.

Also, where I board my horse has a rule - due to insurance that all riders must ride with one and everywhere I train does too. So, either way it kind of works out. It's the rules - but I'm more then happy to wear one. It's a peice of equiptment that could potentially save my life.

Although - I do not tell people who don't wear one to do so. It would be like telling someone that they should always ride a bike wearing one. It is their own personal choice.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a fall where I would up with a nasty concussion. It left me with visual, balance, and memory problems for months and my memory never came back completely to the way it was before I fell. 

That was WITH the helmet protecting my head. I can only imagine how bad it would be if I hadn't been wearing one!

I have another co-worker who was kicked in the head during a fall. Her helmet split- not her head- and she will never skip the helmet either.

It is ugly, I hate the way I look in one, it gives me "helmet hair" and makes my head look like Toadstool from the Mario Brothers video games- but I will NEVER ride without one.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

I always wear a helmet, no matter what horse I am riding, no matter how much I trust them or not.

Even the most trustworthy, bombproof horse, can still trip, can still drop dead, can still break a leg, or any number of things that could send me to the ground. 

My first and only fall happened when the horse tripped at the canter. I flew straight over her head and onto my head. Thanks to my helmet, my head was the least sore part of my body (my shoulder, back, and butt hurt more).


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That memory loss stuff may convert me to a helmet wearer yet.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I am on the 'personal choice' train.

I personally do not ride with a helmet. Almost everyone without horse experience who rides my horse rides in a helmet (since I'm liable). My barn requires riders under 18 to ride with a helmet.

Lucky I stumbled upon this thread though... I'm currently doing a research paper on the importance of helmets. Anyone who had any 'close calls' and feels like sharing their story or experiences please send me a PM!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

One day after making sure my granddaughter's helmet was securely in place, I began to review the reasons that she should have a helmet and I didn't need one. Well, I couldn't defend that position logically, so I ordered my new helmet....  I started riding in 1963 and got my first helmet in January.... Better late than never!

But (here's where I'm liable to sound like a split personality!) It does need to be a personal decision for anybody that's not a minor. Part of "freedom and liberty" is the freedom to do something that somebody else considers to be stupid.

What has pulled me toward my helmet is that I just couldn't make a logical argument (to myself) against it!  




OuttatheBlue said:


> I am on the 'personal choice' train.
> 
> I personally do not ride with a helmet. Almost everyone without horse experience who rides my horse rides in a helmet (since I'm liable). My barn requires riders under 18 to ride with a helmet.
> 
> Lucky I stumbled upon this thread though... I'm currently doing a research paper on the importance of helmets. Anyone who had any 'close calls' and feels like sharing their story or experiences please send me a PM!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wearing a helmet is a personal choice and I choose to wear one. I do on every horse every time I ride because you never know what is going to happen. If people dont want to I dont make them unless they are going to ride my horse regardless of if they are riders or not; my horse, my rules and I dont want them getting killed!!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Roger on the "my horse, my rules"....


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

those are safety rules just like wearing a seatbelt


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Radiowaves said:


> One day after making sure my granddaughter's helmet was securely in place, I began to review the reasons that she should have a helmet and I didn't need one. Well, I couldn't defend that position logically, so I ordered my new helmet....  I started riding in 1963 and got my first helmet in January.... Better late than never!
> 
> But (here's where I'm liable to sound like a split personality!) It does need to be a personal decision for anybody that's not a minor. Part of "freedom and liberty" is the freedom to do something that somebody else considers to be stupid.
> 
> ...


I agree with personal choices. Kudos to you for setting a good example though!

My essay I'm writing is actually concerning minors. it's not saying anything needs to be put in stone but pointing out the irony that there are bicycle helmet laws for adults even in some states, but no equestrian helmet laws (more dangerous in my opinion) and that some minors who are not able to make the decision for themselves (don't fully understand the dangers) should be required to wear helmets (so my essay is also pointing out how they have proved beneficial in the past).

This is just a small opinion of mine that I don't feel extremely strong on, but thought it would make an interesting research paper.


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Personal choice all the way. Here in Nevada hardly anyone wears helmets on the trails or arena... I feel a little silly wearing one but I made a commitment. My other girlfriend lost her brother on their amazing safe horse. For us we will wear helmets... but I am a FIRM believer in personal responsibility and self government (unless you're my under 18 year old child in which liberty does not apply to you in this area  ).


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> and that some minors who are not able to make the decision for themselves (don't fully understand the dangers) should be required to wear helmets


Then it becomes their parents/guardians decision, not government's.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a safety freak on horseback, always wear a helmet, if I go out on the road, lots of high vis gear. Recently purchase another body protector because the one I had as a kid broke. Have had 2 falls without a body protector too, and got injured, couldn't walk properly for a few days after both, I think it was down to not having a protector on, all the falls I had as a kid I was wearing a protector and suffered no injuries. 
I don't see the point in making an already dangerous (yet obviously fun) sport into an even more dangerous sport. 
To me it's like going in the car and not wearing a seatbelt :/


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am actually going to be purchasing my very first helmet this next week or so. We just ordered a new one for DD (I had gotten lax about making her wear it, but that's about to change) and I am going to borrow her's a few times to make sure I like it as much as I think I do before getting one of the same style for myself. I find myself feeling much less carefree as I get older --- I take the thought of even a simple fall much more seriously now than I did as my younger, more flexible and invincible self. I can't guarantee I will be wearing it EVERY time I ride, or that DD will have her's on EVERY time she is on her horse - but I do forsee us wearing them much more frequently than has been the case.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I too believe it is a personal choice. My children wear one (they are 4 and 2). It depends on the day and what I will be doing if I wear one. If I am just trotting around the yard, I won't wear one. If I am jumping over logs, I will.

Again- It is a personal choice.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> Recently purchase another body protector because the one I had as a kid broke. Have had 2 falls without a body protector too, and got injured, couldn't walk properly for a few days after both, I think it was down to not having a protector on, all the falls I had as a kid I was wearing a protector and suffered no injuries


Not to change the subject too much but my recent fall that ended in a separated shoulder has spurred me to plan on buying a protector too. I probably won't wear it while riding in an arena. But I will probably wear it hacking out (better chance of a spook) and I will definitely not jump anymore without one.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never gotten on a horse without a helmet. I was in lessons for many years and was required to wear one. Also at 4-h shows it was required. I got used to it and after many, many falls that helmet saved my life. Now I also will not ride without a protective vest, mostly due to a past back injury and the remaining risk that my spine has a small shift and could easily break.

But I also believe it is your own choice. But if you are on my horse you must wear a helmet, I'm not paying that medical bill. I will not judge anyone that doesn't wear one but I also will not feel sorry for them when they have a bad concussion. I have suffered through 5 and that is with helmets.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I wear a helmet about 90% of the time. They don't bother me, and most of the area around me is very rocky. In an arena...well, I normally wear one out of habit. But I wouldn't refuse to ride most horses just because I didn't have a helmet with me.

I do believe helmets are only one part of risk reduction, and that everyone ought to decide for themselves (or their kids, or their guests) what is acceptable.

A previous thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/helmets-injuries-some-studies-long-81416/

My much loved mare is a horse that I will never mount without a helmet. Style of riding, saddle type, training, supervision, horse, terrain - all of those affect our safety. I despise anyone who tries to discourage helmet use, but I also can't stand those who want to force everyone to wear one. I cannot imagine climbing up some rock cliff, but I have no desire to tell anyone else they cannot...

But NOT IN A THOUSAND YEARS! (for me!):


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I use one. I came off my Paint almost 3 years ago and his hoof grazed my head as he went by. I was wearing a helmet otherwise I think he would have laid my head open.

The lady I ride with most of the time doesn't wear one. Her choice. My choice is to wear one. She's respectful of my choice as I am of hers.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I never wore a helmet before but now at my age I am wiser so I am going to wear one


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've replied to this thread, there are so many helmets threads I get them mixed up! I wear a helmet because I'm under 18. When I turn 18, I wont wear one unless it's mandatory. It's my choice and I think that I'm responsible enough to make it, despite what my mother thinks.  

Thats what I like about the barn I take lessons at. Some people ride with helmets, some without. No one makes any comments about everyone's personal choices. Frankly, they don't have a right to. 

If anyone makes a rude comment to me about my choice of not wearing a helmet while on horseback, I will simply tell them to mind their own business. I will bite my tounge and hold back all of the comments I can think of right now. :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just ordered two of these. One for me and one for my husband. 

Troxel Dakota Helmet - Maximum Vented All-Trails

We have ridden for years without helmets, but one of my friends almost died from a head injury when she fell off her horse recently. It just seems like a good idea.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I was just at a horse expo that Chris Cox was at. He literally laid into this woman for not wearing her helmet(then of course he got on the same horse without one).


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Mellow Mel said:


> I was just at a horse expo that Chris Cox was at. He literally laid into this woman for not wearing her helmet(then of course he got on the same horse without one).


Then he's twice an idiot.

Once for disrespecting an adult who has every right to make a choice regarding her own risks.

Twice for doing in front of everyone the same thing he excoriated her for.

Honestly, had it been me who he was talking to he would have received a nasty reply to MHOFB.


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Helmets*

I am in the its your head its your choice. At least for those over the age of 16. Children should be required to wear one at least thats my vote on it.

That being said my head always has a helmet on it it for riding and I have a very very bomb proof partner in my horse. The horse could slip, or trip, to many variables.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ggriffin924 said:


> Children should be required to wear one at least thats my vote on it.


Do their parents get a say in this?


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

mildot said:


> Do their parents get a say in this?


Maybe not a popular answer here, I feel adults should have a choice to wear or not to wear a helmet, its your head.

While I believe most parents are qualified to make the choice, I feel many are not for their children and I would question their reasoning for taking the risk with the kid.

Sadly I think many parents are not responsible enough to be given a choice as to whether their child should or should not wear a helmet. It could come down to something as just being able to afford one. And if the child comes home from a lesson and say's Mom or Dad, I have to have a helmet to ride, they would just go out and buy one. They do it for bicycles why not horses, I haven't figured that one out yet, it seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

mildot said:


> Do their parents get a say in this?


 
Absolutely.

A facility can make rules for riders who ride on their land or ride their horses etc.... A horse owner can make rules for his/her own horse and anybody who rides that horse... But, beyond that, it's the parents' responsibility for minors and it's personal responsibility for everyone else.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I very rarely wear a helmet. I do things a lot more dangerous than riding horses (like jumping off of the second story of my house and landing in the swimming pool, or when my brothers and I had a firecracker fight) so I just don't get the big deal with them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

lots of people cant see the difference and problems with "should" and "should be a law" With freedom comes responsibility.
People should wear a helmet, people should make their kids wear a helmet. There should NOT be a law.
Governments and other uninvolved people "Should" stay out of it.
Governments duty is to ensure there is a standard, inspect that standard and ,make sure anything sold as a horse helmet meets those standards. After that, butt out.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> lots of people cant see the difference and problems with "should" and "should be a law" With freedom comes responsibility.
> People should wear a helmet, people should make their kids wear a helmet. There should NOT be a law.
> Governments and other uninvolved people "Should" stay out of it.
> Governments duty is to ensure there is a standard, inspect that standard and ,make sure anything sold as a horse helmet meets those standards. After that, butt out.


 
Amen and AMEN!!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> lots of people cant see the difference and problems with "should" and "should be a law" With freedom comes responsibility.
> People should wear a helmet, people should make their kids wear a helmet. There should NOT be a law.
> Governments and other uninvolved people "Should" stay out of it.
> Governments duty is to ensure there is a standard, inspect that standard and ,make sure anything sold as a horse helmet meets those standards. After that, butt out.


I agree, no one is forcing you to wear a helmet, its a choice and its at your risk, and if you do choose to wear one its made to standards for safety.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ggriffin924 said:


> Sadly I think many parents are not responsible enough to be given a choice as to whether their child should or should not wear a helmet.


The world needs a lot less of this attitude.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ggriffin924,

You are not qualified to judge anyone's parenting ability or judgment because their risk assessment regarding their childrens' activities is different than yours.

I will also remind you that I can easily find people who are the opinion that any parent that lets a child on horseback is irresponsible no matter what safety gear they make kiddy wear.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I must agree that regulating for the public good is one thing. Regulating the individual is another.

What would be next? We can't drive anymore, because of the number of accidents, injuries and deaths caused by automobiles? We can only hunt from a location that has a hardened (bullet proof) shelter (i.e. bunker) that we must remain in and shoot through gun ports? (hopefully the animals won't be bright enough to avoid these locations).
Next food will need to be controlled so that the amount of sugar (in all of it's various forms), salt, fat, red meat, and other foods can be restricted so that we can only eat the amount that is safe without presenting any potential health risk.
Where would it end? )

Besides, until recently I could find anything that offered sun or rain protection with a helmet (and I didn't find them until it was presented on this thread) I never have worn a helmet for my long distance rides. For all the years that I did distance riding I had a better chance of subjecting myself to skin cancer from excess exposure to the sun while on long distance rides than I did of getting my head cracked. A wide brimmed offered protection from what I was at the most risk from. A helmet didn't. But wait, since over exposure to the sun is a risk shouldn't we need to have a regulation against that too? ) Off the beaches everyone.....short pant, short sleeves, etc. may only be worn indoors or after dark. During daylight hours only long pants and sleeves are allowed unless two visably layers of sunblock 100 is constantly covering any exposed skin.

I know....I'm having to much fun with this )


----------



## Fear The Tree (Feb 12, 2012)

No, I don't wear them. I don't like the way they feel or how I feel wearing. I'd much rather wear a Stanford cap


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

I do. I had a horse kick me in the back of the head when I fell off it. Destroyed my helmet, I put my tooth through my lip and got stitches. Had I not been wearing the helmet there's no way I'd be alive today. 

Why take the risk?


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> We usually try to stay away from that topic. I think most of us feel like it's a personal choice and leave it at that.
> 
> I don't wear them and my kids don't wear them but I won't tell you that you look ridiculous if you don't tell me how irresponsible I am.


HA!! agreed. if you'd just LOOK at how many pages this has. At least they're not nasty comments. I don't wear one. Never have. I've fallen off before, but when you're in the country and riding on trails, I don't like a helmet on my head. It just seems heavy and not natural. I guess, nobody uses them much around here except for shows and such. But as said, It's your personal choice. What ever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I believe it is a personal choice.....and you should be respected for what you choose to do with your body. 

I personally don't wear one....because I just don't want to, not because I am a barrel racer either. And I expect to be respected by others by my choice to choose what to do just as others choose to wear a helmet.


----------



## Diggypie (Feb 19, 2012)

I personally wear one. My concussion would have been so much worse had I not been wearing a helmet on that day and I'm glad I was wearing one.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Never wear one. Never will.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I try to whenever I'm riding a strange horse, a young horse, jumping or showing of course. Naturally, all 3 falls off Jynx so far I haven't had one on! I haven't worn one most of my life, so I swear most of the time I just forget. I've owned Zierra since birth and she's 13 now and in all that time I've come off her once (training her to jump), so when you're risk is so low, I think you tend to just not even think of it. Jynx has definitely made me think of it a little more!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

I didnt wear one for the first 4 years of riding and then I worked at a ranch as a trail guide where I had to wear one every day. Now I only wear one when Im getting to know a horse. sometimes I wear it to protect my face from the sun sometimes I dont. Just depends on my prefrence that day


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry about your fall! I use a helmet, unless I am at a show.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Tokoneki said:


> Never wear one. Never will.


And that decision needs to remain yours alone to make.

I wear one most of the time but we are already WAY too close to Orwell's "1984" and we need no more bureaucrats issuing edicts about how we live.

As Ben Franklin so correctly stated, "any people willing to trade liberty for security deserve neither and will ultimately lose both".....

Be careful though..... ;-)


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

All my students have to wear helmets riding at all times and anyone under 18 has to wear one going NEAR a horse over 18 I highly recomemend it. 

If I'm working with a new / green horse I'll wear one tacking up in the stall. Otherwise I wear one when I ride. I had no choice for the first 6 years so its habit. I run with it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

